# What the hell man!



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been trying to make this, and others as my avy forever now, and every single time, I get that stupid white line at the side.

And not to mention the horrible quality it reverts to.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I resized it for you:









See when you use images of that size you posted, Vbulletin automatically resizes them. Hence the white lines and pixelated look.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks man, but that's not entirely the case. I can insert any size pic into my avy, and since Im staff, it will work regardless of size. I can even have an avy 500x500.

I even resized it myself, it must be the file type, because mine was gif, while your's is png.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine is just png so it has the transparent bg. If you need a resize again just hit me up.


----------

